# Mount Zion - St Ives



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Two things grab your attention when you enter Mount Zion - a sign saying 'we're not quick' and a stand (or is that an altar?) on which Tunnock's tea cakes stare out at you invitingly. Actually, there's a third - Mount Zion is small - very small. But that's how it's owner Mike likes it. Situated just behind the bustling harbour front, Mount Zion is a haven of calm and coffee loveliness. Mike's passion for coffee is abundantly evident - an hour flew by as he made us various coffees - espresso, flat white, pour over all made with attention to detail. During that time, two customers dropped by to pick up take outs. Mike is not interested in expanding - he's a one man show and that's how he likes it so he can focus on what he drives him - a passion for coffee. While we were there, Mike dug out a bag from a very small scale roaster in Penryn - Yallah. Yallah's owner is ex- Extract Coffee and roasts in 3kg batches.

There's a trendy bar just round the corner - The Hub - serving equally trendy burgers that has some impressive kit - Clima Pros etc but it doesn't focus on coffee. If you're near St Ives - drop in and have the crac with Mike whilst enjoying good coffee made with passion.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Tunnock's tea cakes AKA woofits.

Nice little find Mr kid but a bit too far for a day trip well for me anyhow .


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We need more people like Mike popping up.

Thank you for sharing - will visit next time I'm in Cornwall


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'll mention it to my sister, she loves to go to St Ives.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Two things grab your attention when you enter Mount Zion - a sign saying 'we're not quick' and a stand (or is that an altar?) on which Tunnock's tea cakes stare out at you invitingly. Actually, there's a third - Mount Zion is small - very small. But that's how it's owner Mike likes it. Situated just behind the bustling harbour front, Mount Zion is a haven of calm and coffee loveliness. Mike's passion for coffee is abundantly evident - an hour flew by as he made us various coffees - espresso, flat white, pour over all made with attention to detail. During that time, two customers dropped by to pick up take outs. Mike is not interested in expanding - he's a one man show and that's how he likes it so he can focus on what he drives him - a passion for coffee. While we were there, Mike dug out a bag from a very small scale roaster in Penryn - Yallah. Yallah's owner is ex- Extract Coffee and roasts in 3kg batches.
> 
> There's a trendy bar just round the corner - The Hub - serving equally trendy burgers that has some impressive kit - Clima Pros etc but it doesn't focus on coffee. If you're near St Ives - drop in and have the crac with Mike whilst enjoying good coffee made with passion.
> 
> ...


Nice to see our coffee all the way down there. Sounds ace, love these small places where it's all about passion for good coffee. So rare, should be treasured.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks Patrick - and I'm glad that you enjoyed it as much as I did - and you are as much in admiration as I am of what Mike is doing - he deserves to succeed...on his terms.


----------



## ianskelly (Oct 31, 2013)

Went to this place in the summer (stumbled across in the harbour) they had on square mile sweet shop ( I'm not really into fruity numbers usually but it was fantastic!) highly recommend


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I have popped in here before when down visiting family. Lovely guy and nice coffee, very much a takeaway focussed place as there is one seat I think!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ultimate slow coffee - great place to grab a decent coffee. Owner, Mike, is so passionate about what he produces.


----------



## 44Whitehall (Feb 4, 2014)

He's still going strong. Gem of a coffee shop.


----------

